# Steering Wheel Cap



## joefur (Feb 5, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to pop the cap off this steering wheel? Its probably tabs but its all very brittle and I'm afraid of prying on it without being sure what I'm doing. I know this isnt the most stimulating topic but I dont want to destroy it.Thanks.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 8, 2016)

i would assume it has two tabs. but not certain.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 8, 2016)

put a torch to it - that usually loosens things up













*KIDDING KIDDING KIDDINGGGGGGGGGGGG*

From the ones I have seen, yes, they do have tabs on the back.
and yes, they are very brittle, and yes, you may break them.
But, if you can get the face off, you can put it back with a little
sealant. Nobody ever sees the tabs. Just make sure you remember
what you did in case you have to take it back off in two years.

try the good ole YouTube - *restoring vintage boat steering wheels*


.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 8, 2016)

Maybe ask a body shop with experience restoring old cars?


----------

